# Mir vs. Fedor



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

So, I have never been a huge Mir fan.

I have picked him to lose literally every fight he has been in since Vera KO'ed him.

He just keeps winning fights that I had to see to believe.

Brock 1 - lols @ WWE
Kongo - #$%# was nuts 
Nog 1 - WFT SRSLY? 
Cro Cop - what 
Nog 2 - zomg 
Nelson - meh



I'd love to see Fedor vs, Mir now. I feel like Fedor's interest in the UFC and Mir's track record of defying the odds make for an entertaining fight.

With all these solid wins, where do you have Mir in the division? What do you want to see next?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm with you, although I thought Nog and CC were a bit overrated/over the hill too so wasn't too surprised with those, but beating Kongo that easily was actually more surprising to me. 

Fedor any more who can say. I would like to say he'll be back and GnP Mir into a pulp, but if Hendo can do that to him then.... sadly I think his best days may be behind him too.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think Fedor can pull it off if he can keep it standing (which I think he can). Mir stand up isn't bad but it isn't as good as Fedor's. Mir would certainly have an advantage on the ground. I would take Fedor 1st round TKO.


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

Mir is too big, too strong, and has too much power for modern day Fedor.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mir breaks something.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Pride Killer vs. UFC Killer, would love to see it.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Mir breaks something.


His own leg ?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah Mir is one of those guys who you think there is just no way he is gonna win, and then he wins. The guy has some odd loses on his record though:confused05:


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> Yeah Mir is one of those guys who you think there is just no way he is gonna win, and then he wins. The guy has some odd loses on his record though:confused05:


He's got heavy hands, good boxing skills, very underrated wrestling, and honestly I think he's the most dangerous Heavyweight in MMA on the ground simply due to the amount of power he can administer in his submissions. Werdum may be the most technical but when Mir locks in a submission, the dude is just too strong... you're going to need to tap. He has the complete skill set to be champion once again especially considering he's upgraded to the 260 lb Super Mir.

His losses against Cruz and Vera was when he was still fighting way under 100% due to his accident. The losses against Carwin and Lesnar is just a case of getting out muscled. 20 lbs of muscle and the knowledge he took away from those beatings could very well be enough to avenge those losses.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MMAnWEED said:


> He's got heavy hands, good boxing skills, very underrated wrestling, and honestly I think he's the most dangerous Heavyweight in MMA on the ground simply due to the amount of power he can administer in his submissions. Werdum may be the most technical but when Mir locks in a submission, the dude is just too strong... you're going to need to tap. He has the complete skill set to be champion once again especially considering he's upgraded to the 260 lb Super Mir.
> 
> His losses against Cruz and Vera was when he was still fighting way under 100% due to his accident. The losses against Carwin and Lesnar is just a case of getting out muscled. 20 lbs of muscle and the knowledge he took away from those beatings could very well be enough to avenge those losses.


After seeing Big Nog pretty much have Mir face planted into the ground, there's no way in hell I'd give him a chance in a rematch against Carwin.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> After seeing Big Nog pretty much have Mir face planted into the ground, there's no way in hell I'd give him a chance in a rematch against Carwin.


You also have to remember that big nog is a far superior boxer than Carwin. It's just the fact that if Carwin touches anyone with those things he calls hands, they're going down... hard. I see Mir being very safe with the stand up and using his added size to actually get Carwin down.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I dont like Fedor but he would win this fight. Mir is sooo slow with all his muscles, Fedor would knock him out. Do you think he will go in as agressive as he did vs Hendo or Werdum? He learned his lesson, at least i think so. If it goes to the ground, its a no brainer that Mir wins, but i think Fedor is fast enough to keep it standing and he would win convincingly.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Now if Mir broke Fedors arm in a kimura, MIr would be a cert for the hall of fame...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> You also have to remember that big nog is a far superior boxer than Carwin. It's just the fact that if Carwin touches anyone with those things he calls hands, they're going down... hard. I see Mir being very safe with the stand up and using his added size to actually get Carwin down.


I'm actually a big Mir fan and would like to see him hold the title again but no way is this happening. Mir has good striking and good power, but hes quick enough nor does he have good enough movement to not get hit. Anything Carwin touches turns to dust. Mir's added size still puts him at a strength disadvantage against Carwin and Carwin has a wrestling pedigree. Mir won't get him down. I see Carwin finishing Mir 9/10 times. Mir could submit him on the ground but Carwin isn't stupid enough to take that chance, he'll dirty box him or stand with him for the ko.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Fedor knocks Mir out. I reckon Mir has a suspect chin, 'cause all his losses are by KO


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Never thought I'd say it.

But at this point...Mir all day if he slimmed down a little bit.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I actually have warmed up to Mir a lot but Fedor KO's him.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mir is one of my fav fighters, but his chin is suspect IMO. that being said, I would put my money on my Fedor via TKO

i would like to see Mir/Cain. that's the fight that makes the most sense


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mir would sub him in under 2 minutes. I was saying that Mir would beat Fedor before he started fighting decent fighters and losing every fight and people here thought I was crazy.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

osmium said:


> Mir would sub him in under 2 minutes. I was saying that Mir would beat Fedor before he started fighting decent fighters and losing every fight and people here thought I was crazy.



fair play if you said this b4 werdum v fedor etc

im thinking though fedor will be more patient in future when fighting someone good off his back

i say he keeps it standing and knocks mir out brutally


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Mir's chin will fail him.

And Fedor seems to have learned his lesson and stopped jumping into people's guards and just keep it standing.

2 of his last 3 losses have involved him knocking his opponent down then charging in to his downfall.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Mir would leave with a limb.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd pay to watch Fedor break that fuckin douchebag Mir's face!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I really like mir, always have. fedor on the other hand i hope never comes to the ufc..he had his chance and blew it..now i dont care to see im in the ufc ever

as for their fight i would choose mir...but i almost always choose mir to win


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not Mir fan.

But what on earth are you crazies babbling about with Mir and his chin?

So getting GnP'd by 2 of the strongest HWs on the planet means you have a bad chin? Because you are eating repeated punches by 265 lb men it means your chin is bad? 

Show me a chin that is going to sit there and survive 20 Lesnar uppercuts from bottom. You can't.

Makes no sense.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Mir would tap him in the first 3 minutes.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm not Mir fan.
> 
> But what on earth are you crazies babbling about with Mir and his chin?
> 
> ...


It's not just his chin. it's his defense. he has NEVER lost a fight by decision or sub, he has been knocked out everytime. show me all the other top HW's who have been KO'd the amount of times Mir has.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mir gasses and has no chin, easy win for Fedor.

KO kinda like this


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

would be a very interesting match up, would love to see it in fact.

There is no denying Fedor is a true legend in the sport and no matter if you think he is the GOAT or not, he does stake a strong case in the argument to claim that title.

Only reason DW has really if he does not want to sign Fedor is based on personal agenda and goes against the concept of putting your personal feelings aside when it comes to business, dam if your going to give Gonzaga a 4 fight deal then why not Fedor?

And for the record I don't give a fcuk what anyway say, I have seen it many times with my own eyes, Herb Dean stopped the fight early against Hendo, Fedor was turning his head away from the strikes of Hendo and was been hit in the back of the head as a result for that matter, which is still an illegal strike, Hendo should have been able to land clean legal shots or have not been striking Fedor at all, not to mention he was turning into pull guard when Herb stopped it.

Hell there was so many things wrong in that stoppage it can only mean 1 of 2 things, ether "Herb Dean made a really sh1t call" or "Herb Dean was paid off to help Hendo take the win at any given chance", so take your pick about what happened there but know this "there is no 3rd option" its one of those 2 facts, I know which one I think happened.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I hate to say this, but Nog and Crocop's speed and reflexes have detiorated vastly while Mir surprisingly has evolved since he first came in. He's even bulked up. 

Wandy was scary when he was at 205 pre facial surgery. At least there's a few glimpses of him now and then; Jardine + Cung Le. 

Oh since we're talking about Murrr...Fedor should knock him out cleanly or armbar and break his arm.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> I hate to say this, but Nog and Crocop's speed and reflexes have detiorated vastly while Mir surprisingly has evolved since he first came in. He's even bulked up.
> 
> Wandy was scary when he was at 205 pre facial surgery. At least there's a few glimpses of him now and then; Jardine + Cung Le.
> 
> Oh since we're talking about Murrr...Fedor should knock him out cleanly or armbar and break his arm.


wait you think fedor can put mir in a armbar? am i reading that right?

also what is this crap about mirs chin i thought that would all stop when he subbed lesner while getting his face made to look like hamburger


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> would be a very interesting match up, would love to see it in fact.
> 
> There is no denying Fedor is a true legend in the sport and no matter if you think he is the GOAT or not, he does stake a strong case in the argument to claim that title.
> 
> ...


GTFO with that bullshit, Fedor got destroyed by Hendo so deal with it. I almost don't think you expect anyone to take you seriously with your clear anti ufc/Dana white stance on everything.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Soakked said:


> I think Fedor can pull it off if he can keep it standing (which I think he can). Mir stand up isn't bad but it isn't as good as Fedor's. Mir would certainly have an advantage on the ground. I would take Fedor 1st round TKO.


You never know what kind of Mir shows up. Mir's standup looked exceptional against Nog in the first fight and looked mediocre in the second.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

A prime Fedor stomps Mir any day of the week. He would have no problem outboxing the Mir that fought Nogueira the first time.

Right now... it's somewhat close, but I'll give the advantage to Mir.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> It's not just his chin. it's his defense. he has NEVER lost a fight by decision or sub, he has been knocked out everytime. show me all the other top HW's who have been KO'd the amount of times Mir has.


Can you really count a Vera TKO when Mir is coming back from a terrible accident, was a headcase, and was way out of shape?

How does that Mir even compare to who he is now? 

Overeem has lost how many times by KO or TKO? Do we say he has a bad chin? Bottom line is Mir has been pounded out by some of the biggest men in the sport. He has taken on killers while guys like Overeem and Fedor have taken on bags of cans. He isn't getting 1 punch KO'd. When he gets TKO'd it is generally multiple strikes that he just can't defend.

:confused03:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

At this point I would have to think Mir would win. He has the size and ground advantage. Mir's standup isn't great but I think he could stay in there until he got Fedor to the ground. Fedor could always land that big right hand though.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Why are ppl talking like Mir have looked fantastic in his last fights? Lets be honest here.He looked horrible against Nelson,he looked horrible against CroCop AND got very close to getting knocked out by Nog.

I think Fedor is faster and can knockout Mir but Mir is quite strong and hits hard.I think it can go either way BUT no way Mir is good enough to be a champ.

JDS would totaly kill Mir


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> JDS would totaly kill Mir


And by the looks of it he will. He was pissed after Mir broke his mentors arm. JDS is the nicest, most humble dude, but boy is he nasty in the cage. Mir wouldn't stand a chance. I still think Fedor would have Mir seeing tweety birds.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

VikingKing said:


> Why are ppl talking like Mir have looked fantastic in his last fights? Lets be honest here.He looked horrible against Nelson,he looked horrible against CroCop AND got very close to getting knocked out by Nog.
> 
> I think Fedor is faster and can knockout Mir but Mir is quite strong and hits hard.I think it can go either way BUT no way Mir is good enough to be a champ.
> 
> JDS would totaly kill Mir


Why do you think Mir looked horrible in that fight? I know everybody has their own opinion but i'm just wondering. He had a bad case of bronchitis going into the fight, a small knee injury and sustained a rib injury during the fight if i'm not mistaken. Taken these factors and that Nelson is extremely tough, Mir looked amazing. 

The fight with Mirko was rather a sparring session than a fight and he didn't look good in the Nog fight until the grappling contest started. He showed amazing recovery and comeback skills in that fight.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Lets not make it sound like Mir brutalized Nog. If Fedor was landing some of those shots Mir would have been KOd.

I think Fedor would KO/TKO Mir. Mir is not known for great TDs and with Fedors *****/Judo skills he could keep the fight standing.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Why do you think Mir looked horrible in that fight? I know everybody has their own opinion but i'm just wondering. He had a bad case of bronchitis going into the fight, a small knee injury and sustained a rib injury during the fight if i'm not mistaken. Taken these factors and that Nelson is extremely tough, Mir looked amazing.
> 
> The fight with Mirko was rather a sparring session than a fight and he didn't look good in the Nog fight until the grappling contest started. He showed amazing recovery and comeback skills in that fight.


Most fighters have something that buggs them in a fight.Very few is 100% going into a fight,that just comes with being a fighter.So i dont think that is good enough reason to take with on how a fighter deliver in the cage.

But i agree with you that Nelson is a tough SOB but that doesnt take away the performance of Frank Mir either.He controlled the fight yes,but thats all he did.It wasnt like Nelson JDS where JDS basicaly used Nelson as a punching bag.

I think Mir did a big mistake going up to 260.He got heavyer and stronger..sure! But to what cost? Slower with punches,slower movement with feets.Surley his cardio is not the greatest either..

He got close to getting koed by Nog.What you think guys like JDS will do? who is just that faster.

But i will give it to him that he did come back from that knockdown and managed to submit Nog,that was great indeed.If this bad been Lesnar,JDS(or carwin) for example.He would have been knocked out cold again.

Im no Mir hater.I just feel like Mir is one of those fighters that could have been up there if he did things different,it seems like this getting upto 260 got all to his head after that brutal beating he got in the Lesnar fight.Like he wants to be that heavy for whatever cost .

Could be im totaly out there..but im just sharing my opinion on it:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Franks one difficult figter to understand. There are times when he looks phenomenal (1st Nog fight, Kongo) and times when he looks like crap (2nd Nog fight standup, Carwin). I just hope he get's his stuff together, develops the right physique for himself and gets another title shot.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Franks one difficult figter to understand. There are times when he looks phenomenal (1st Nog fight, Kongo) and times when he looks like crap (2nd Nog fight standup, Carwin). I just hope he get's his stuff together, develops the right physique for himself and gets another title shot.


Yes i agree.Frank Mir`s biggest problem is himself


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

If bigfoot silva was able to pop Fedor pretty good standing up, I am afraid that Mir would do the same and wreck him just as bad if the fight hit the ground. Fedor does not have it anymore. After Cormier wrecked Silva, that proved to me that Fedor is done.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Fedor's ownage at the hands of Silva came while Silva was on top of him, not in the standing department. Mir doesn't have the chin that Silva has either.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> So, I have never been a huge Mir fan.
> 
> I have picked him to lose literally every fight he has been in since Vera KO'ed him.
> 
> ...


I think he's kind of underrated - look at the guys he's gotten in the ring with - I can't think offhand of anyone who has fought more big bad dudes than Mir has.


----------



## Jibber (Jul 22, 2011)

Soakked said:


> Mir doesn't have the chin that Silva has either.


[sarcasm]Yea, you are right. It takes 20 punches from guys like Carwin/Lesner to put Mir out, while it takes 1-2 punches from guys like Cormier (No disrespect to him) to put Silva out. Defiantly doesn't have the chin of a man like Bigfoot.[/sarcasm]


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fedor will beat mir easily if he keeps it standing. If it goes to the grown i like mir's chances. But as mir keeps growing he might become the most dangerous fighter in the heavy weight division. He has the skills just needs the size, which he is getting.

But i think Mir is the most frustrating fighter to cheer for, you never know which mir is gonna show up. He has the talent to be the best, but he just does not bring it.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Jibber said:


> [sarcasm]Yea, you are right. It takes 20 punches from guys like Carwin/Lesner to put Mir out, while it takes 1-2 punches from guys like Cormier (No disrespect to him) to put Silva out. Defiantly doesn't have the chin of a man like Bigfoot.[/sarcasm]


Yep because Cormier only threw and landed one punch throughout the entire match, and it really took 20 punches to knock Mir out :confused05:. 

Cormier was owning Silva in the stand up the entire match, hurt Silva plenty of times before he landed the KO.



marcthegame said:


> Fedor will beat mir easily if he keeps it standing. If it goes to the grown i like mir's chances. But as mir keeps growing he might become the most dangerous fighter in the heavy weight division. He has the skills just needs the size, which he is getting.
> 
> But i think Mir is the most frustrating fighter to cheer for, you never know which mir is gonna show up. He has the talent to be the best, but he just does not bring it.


Yeah I like Frank, and his style. He certainly has the tools (especially if it hits the ground) to give anyone trouble including JDS. His snide and condesending remarks both annoy me and make me laugh.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Soakked said:


> Yep because Cormier only threw and landed one punch throughout the entire match, and it really took 20 punches to knock Mir out :confused05:.
> 
> Cormier was owning Silva in the stand up the entire match, hurt Silva plenty of times before he landed the KO.
> 
> ...


Frank is a good fighter and definitely agree with your last few posts. Fedor would wreck him standing, there's absolutely no debating this. Nog was 2 punches away from victory and had a brain relapse (probably from the two beatings Fedor put on him in his previous life).

Mir's gas tank is also suspect with all that mass he is putting on.

Never know which guy is going to show up fight night.

:thumbsup:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i liked the lean 240lb mir the best, sure he got owned by lesnar but getting pinned and beat to hell was more a lack of wrestling than a lack of strength... also the flying knee was a high risk maneuver that he should not have taken so soon in the fight...

for the nelson fight mir did hit him with some hard shots and knees that would have KO'd almost any other fighter..


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd give this one to Fedor. Because the fights where I have seen Mir win against good strikers, they have been "slow power punchers". Mir is a bit on the slow side himself. Fedor, on the other hand, is a fast striker. It would also be depending on how respectful Fedor is of Mirs stand up. If Fedor starts hesitating, it leaves an opening for Mir to start swinging wild, and let's face it - no matter what, who or when - when it comes to heavyweights, anyone can knock anyone out.

Oh well, I wouldn't bet against Mir either. Despite my hate for him, he is a top heavyweight who could win against anyone on any given night. Just wish I could see his hamburger face a few more times before he retires.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> I feel like Fedor's interest in the UFC and Mir's track record of defying the odds make for an entertaining fight.\


Umm, defying the odds? Fedor is 1 - 3 in his last 4 fights ( his only win being a can in Monson), where Mir is 3 - 1 with better competition.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm a mir fan (check my sig) and I think he has the tools to be champ and can beat anyone. it's just he has horrible game plans and I get the feeling he over thinks things as well.

Against fedor I've always believed Mir would win since he started showing improved stand up, and especially after fedor started losing fighting better competition.

I get the Mir hate, he is a smug arrogant bastard. But that's who he is, and he backs it up. plus he does smack talk in such a smart way I have to root for him


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Randomhero FTW said:


> GTFO with that bullshit, Fedor got destroyed by Hendo so deal with it. I almost don't think you expect anyone to take you seriously with your clear anti ufc/Dana white stance on everything.


not that I disagree with letting the Mir vs Nog fight continue, but I dare say Mir was in a worse spot against Nog than Fedor was against Hendo when Herb Dean jumped in, so its hard to take you seriously when you judge the same situation with double standards.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> not that I disagree with letting the Mir vs Nog fight continue, but I dare say Mir was in a worse spot against Nog than Fedor was against Hendo when Herb Dean jumped in, so its hard to take you seriously when you judge the same situation with double standards.


The first time I watched the Fedor figtht I thought that Hendo had thrown him to the ground. After watching a few replays it was clear that he face planted all on his own with no help(excluding the bomb he threw) from Hendo. Fedor was out cold and TBH I don't really care if the ref let it go on any longer, the outcome would have been the exact same.

Mir did what Mir does, act like a moron when getting hit. He does it in any fight where he gets tagged, I don't know if he wants to pretend like he can take the hits, or if he just loses all thinking capabilities. Point is he clearly wasn't in a bad enough position considering he brok Nog's arm.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

lol killershark mad...

fedor was out cold face to the mat

mir was rocked forehead to the mat covering with one hand, still holding on to a single with the other...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok...Fedor was out vs. Hendo. 

As soon as a guy drops face first into the mat....you stop the fight.


----------

